
Levels of Communication Maturity ranked by the amount of damage to project - nilsandrey
https://www.yegor256.com/2016/08/23/communication-maturity.html
======
chupa-chups
I consider yegor256 to be a troll (and I'm ready to spend some karma on this).

Most of the mentioned positions are either totally one-sided (as if there is
the one right answer independent of context) or dismissive of counter-
arguments.

But to be honest I like to browse his site just for snickers.

------
nilsandrey
From article:

\- Coffee Breaks

\- Phone Calls

\- Meetings

\- Emails

\- Mailing Lists

\- Slack

\- Trello

\- GitHub

"Which one of these is your project using right now? I would strongly
recommend you stay away from communication channels at the top of this list."

~~~
nilsandrey
I would say prefer the ones below. But it's a good point.

